

Ask HN: Cheaper SMS rates? - tehwebguy

I&#x27;ve got a specific use case where users sign up for a particular type of SMS update. The problem is that even with 1c SMS pricing a list of 10,000 users it would cost $100 to send a single update (I need it to cost like $1).<p>I&#x27;m aware of the provider emails, #@txt.att.net, but it&#x27;s unreliable and sloppy (messages come in with varied formatting by provider, non-unique reply-to #, etc).<p>Does anyone have a service with significantly cheaper rates than Twilio, etc? Have you heard of rates being negotiated well below published rates?
======
cbhl
My understanding is that the only way to make that economical is to negotiate
rates on a per-carrier basis, which won't happen unless you're providing a
service that a large percentage of cell-phone users are clamouring for (e.g.
Facebook or Twitter).

Plus, you have to deal with things like handling STOP, anti-SMS-spamming
legislation in each jurisdiction, phone number reallocation, cell phone
batteries dying, SMSCs that lie about deliverability, SMSCs that spontaneously
send messages from 911 instead of from your short code and plenty of other
headaches.

------
palidanx
This isn't a $1, but is a little bit cheaper
[https://www.nexmo.com/pricing/](https://www.nexmo.com/pricing/)

